# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Top 20 Stable Nodes 2008

## NetTraptor

And the Winners Are  ::  

Αναπάντεχα αποτελέσματα?

Μάλλον το πρώτο το παραβλέπουμε γιατί εκεί είναι το nagios

[attachment=0:2y0b4ls4]stats.jpg[/attachment:2y0b4ls4]

Αγονία μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου...  ::

----------


## JB172

Από που φαίνεται αυτή η πληροφορία;
Εννοώ από ποιό ακριβώς report και με τι παραμέτρους;

----------


## zabounis

Βάλε και τους top 20 unstable - ανισόρροπους ...έτσι για να έχουμε κόντρες!!!  ::

----------


## B52

Αν περιμενεις απο το Nagios να δεις τους stable κομβους την εκατσες την βαρκα....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Τα διαψευω λεμε..... 

router 1
http://prtg.b52.awmn/sensor.htm?listid= ... t=60&id=10

router 2
http://prtg.b52.awmn/sensor.htm?listid= ... t=60&id=36


αντε γεια.....  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτά είναι από το Nagios...

*And The ANISOROPI STATS ARE*.............

[attachment=0:sezx16b2]Anisoropo-Top20.jpg[/attachment:sezx16b2]

Προφανώς παρατημένες εγγραφές και κόμβοι της μιας ώρας... όπως του Papashark δηλαδή...  ::  Αστειεύομαι φυσικά.

Όλα είναι θέμα τύχης σε αυτό το παιχνίδι... δεν έχει να κάνει τόσο με την προσπάθεια που καταβάλουμε όλοι!Αν είστε στο TOP 150-200 πολύ καλά είναι!ολοι εχουμε πολύ καλά %

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αν περιμενεις απο το Nagios να δεις τους stable κομβους την εκατσες την βαρκα....     
> 
> Τα διαψευω λεμε..... 
> 
> router 1
> http://prtg.b52.awmn/sensor.htm?listid= ... t=60&id=10
> 
> router 2
> http://prtg.b52.awmn/sensor.htm?listid= ... t=60&id=36
> ...


Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν εχεις uptime 80 χρόνια αλλά δεν φτάνουμε σε εσένα πουλί μου...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

Δεν δουλευει σωστα ρε Ιωσηφ, το εχω παρατηρησει παλαιοτερα.
Να σου φερω ενα παραδειγμα, εγω ειμαι parent host του Σπυρου ε! οταν κανει reboot ο Σπυρος γινεται και το δικο μου ασχετα αν εγω ειχα downtime 0.

edit: στη μουρη σου...  ::   ::   ::   ::  τι σου φταιω εγω φτιαξτε τα link σας....  :: 
edit2: στις 365 κανω reboot.....  ::

----------


## zabounis

τότε αυτοί που βάζουν στην υπογραφή τους " δεν θέλουμε πατερούληδες" ....είναι άτοποι...ουτοπικοί!!!  ::

----------


## JB172

Ωρέ Ιωσήφ, αν είναι up ο κόμβος και δεν φτάνεις σε αυτόν (μέσω nagios), και αυτός routάρει κανονικά και κάποιοι άλλοι φτάνουν σε αυτόν, τότε πόσο reliable είναι το στατιστικό του nagios όταν μια διαδρομή είναι κουλουβάχατα;

Θα πρέπει να βάλουμε και το nagios να ποστάρει στο "Που δεν φτάνω σήμερα".  ::

----------


## fengi1

> Αυτά είναι από το Nagios...
> 
> *And The ANISOROPI STATS ARE*.............


Αυτοι ειναι οσοι καταχωρησα εγω με τον commando σημερα  :: 

Και επ ευκαιριας η βαση τον ειπιε πριν λιγο μια και δεν αναγνωριζει το @ στον #57 - C&Iathe .
Ουτε να τον σβησει θελει ουτε να τον κανει edit  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Λίγο πολύ κοιτώντας από ένα σημείο του δικτύου όλοι έχουμε περίπου τις ίδιες πιθανότητες να βρεθούμε unreachable (πόσο μάλλον εσύ ρε γκαντιφλα b52 που είσαι τι... 2 hop?). Εκτός αν κάποιο backbone του συλλόγου έχει πρόβλημα το οποίο μπορεί να συμβεί βέβαια και σε όλα τα άλλα bb. 
Οι πρώτες θέσεις είναι τύχη καθαρά. στο μέσο μεταξύ του 50-150 άντε 200 είναι το ψωμί.

Μάλιστα υπάρχει τρόπος να εξομαλύνουμε και να υπεραναλύσουμε στατιστικά αλλά ας το αφήσουμε έτσι... είναι ότι καλύτερο έχουμε ως τώρα για το reachability του κάθε κόμβου από 1 σημείο  ::  

Σίγουρα αν είχαμε agents και σε άλλα σημεία του δικτύου να είχε μια ποιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα. Σε βάθος χρόνου 365ημερων με αντίστοιχες απώλειες συνδεσιμότητας και στους κόμβους που θα είχαμε agents... εε trust me δεν θα είχε μεγάλη διαφορά το αποτέλεσμα. Πόσο μάλλον αν 2-3 agents ήταν στον αναξιόπιστο κόμβο του Papashark Kαι δεν δούλευαν για 365 μέρες. Πάει το στατιστικό δείγμα από τα αξιόπιστα agents. Από 98% θα ήμασταν όλοι στο 50% Average...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Προφανώς παρατημένες εγγραφές και κόμβοι της μιας ώρας... όπως του Papashark δηλαδή...  Αστειεύομαι φυσικά.


Προφανώς και είναι αστειότητες..  ::  

Ο κόμβος μου έχει συμπληρώσει UP τουλάχιστον 2 ώρες φέτος  ::   :: 


Το μεγάλο γέλιο είναι ότι πρώτα κοίταξα τον πρώτο πίνακα φυσικά, να δω αν είμαι μέσα στους ΤΟΡ 20, δεν με είδα και σκέφτκα από μέσα μου, ε, μικροδιαφορές, κάποιες φορές που δεν παίζει καλά το routing δεν θα φτάνει από τον σύλλογο στον κόμβο μου. Ε, μετά με είδα στους 20 χειρότερους και έδεσε το γλυκό  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Να είσαι καλά... είδα και άλλους εκεί αλλά φαντάστηκα ότι ήσουν ο ποιο εύκολος και διασκεδαστικός στόχος. Οι αλλοι απλά θα κλαίγανε και θα ακούγαμε πάλι θεωρίες της αρκούδας...  ::   ::   ::  

Bonus points response...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Να είσαι καλά... είδα και άλλους εκεί αλλά φαντάστηκα ότι ήσουν ο ποιο εύκολος και διασκεδαστικός στόχος. Οι αλλοι απλά θα κλαίγανε και θα ακούγαμε πάλι θεωρίες της αρκούδας...    
> 
> Bonus points response...


Η κατάσταση είναι ακόμα ποιο τραγική.

Από ότι με ενημέρωσε ο feng1 δεν ήμουν καν περασμένος μέσα, παρότι νόμιζα ότι ήμουν.

Ηθελα και ΤΟΡ20 τρομάρα μου ...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες πιθανότητες; Μη τρελαθούμε! Αν δεν είχαμε BGP ίσως.. Με το BGP οι διαδρομές είναι πάνω κάτω προκαθορισμένες. Αν κάποιος κόμβος έχει το συνήθειο να κάνει reboots (π.χ. mikrotiks) και εσύ περνάγες από εκεί για να φτάσεις στοn agios, να δούμε πόσο διαθέσιμος θα ήσουν!

----------


## fengi1

Δε θα ελεγα οτι δεινει αξιοπιστες μετρησεις. Πριν που κοιταζα δε θελει να εχει το smarag up με τιποτα. Οπως και CyberAngel ,priestrunner και καποιους ακομα.

----------


## commando

ειναι ακαιρο.Ειδικα με τους 200 κομβους επιπλεον που θα μπουν οταν τελειωσουμε.
Το παραλαβαμε με 477 τωρα εχει 600+και σβηστηκαν και οι χαλια.Δεκεμβρη του χρονου θα εχουμε πιο αξιοπιστα αντε κατα 90%-95% αποτελεσματα.Τωρα στο report θα φαινονται οι νεοι οποτε για μενα ισχυει το report 2 ετων καλυτερα.
Αυτοι ειναι λοιπον απο 1/2007-9/2008 και μπραβο τους


```
dlogic
arhondas
sw1klk
av
thelaz
tholos
novemberq
a123xxsp
[email protected]
speedylaptop
phronidis
bella
apollonas
anthony30
ysam2
diasnet
igna
nikolo
trackman
limah
```

Επισης κανουμε εκκληση οσοι εχουν αμεση γνωση απο κομβους που ξερουν οτι εχουν 2 τουλαχιστον bb να στειλουν εγγραφη αν δεν ειναι στο Ναgios,δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι οι ιδιοι εστω και ανωνυμα κ να διορθωσουν τις αλλαγες τους στο wind αμεσα.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες πιθανότητες; Μη τρελαθούμε! Αν δεν είχαμε BGP ίσως.. Με το BGP οι διαδρομές είναι πάνω κάτω προκαθορισμένες. Αν κάποιος κόμβος έχει το συνήθειο να κάνει reboots (π.χ. mikrotiks) και εσύ περνάγες από εκεί για να φτάσεις στοn agios, να δούμε πόσο διαθέσιμος θα ήσουν!


OLSR=Mikrobrik? Μπααααααα τι το πέρασες...  ::  

Δες πόσο μακρυά από τον σύλλογο είναι τα top 50 με τι διαδρομές φτάνουν και θα καταλάβεις. Λίγο πολύ στα ίδια είμαστε όλοι.
Εκτός αν κάποιοι έχουν ποιο έξυπνες διαδρομές, ποιο έξυπνους γείτονες, ποιο πολλά Mikrotik κτλ. Δεν τα πιστεύω αυτά....  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Όσο κοντά και να είναι στοn agios, αν κάποιος σε συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή έχει συνήθειο να κάνει reboots για ψύλλου πήδημα, τότε τον πίνουν όλοι ύστερα από αυτόν. Δε παίζει ρόλο η απόσταση.

----------


## NetTraptor

Άντε και αλλιώς... το παιχνίδι είναι ομαδικό.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Άντε και αλλιώς... το παιχνίδι είναι ομαδικό.


Άντε κι αλλιώς... το παιχνίδι είναι BGP.

----------

